
A glove to treat symptoms of stroke – Stanford, Georgia Tech researchers - mmohades
https://news.stanford.edu/2019/04/04/glove-treat-symptoms-stroke/
======
mmohades
A vibrating glove that could help stroke survivors regain the ability to
control their arms and hands.

